# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Tôi đi Koh Samui - Du lịch Thái Lan

## hangnt

*Koh Samui là hòn đảo lớn thứ ba của Thái nằm trong vịnh Thailand thuộc tỉnh Surat Thani, địa danh này tôi đã list vào danh sách "must go" từ lâu nhưng cứ chần chừ mãi không thực hiện được bởi đi bằng máy bay thì quá mắc mà đi xe/ tàu rồi đi phà ra thì quá mất thời gian..*


Vậy nhưng đã thích rồi mà không đi thì tôi thấy khó chịu lắm! bởi tính tôi ham đi chơi & nói thẳng ra là bị nghiền đi chơi nhác đi làm.. 

Từ Saigon, tôi bay đến Bangkok lúc nửa đêm... giờ đó không còn tàu về nữa nên tôi phải xếp hàng rồng rắn để chờ public taxi để về khách sạn. Đi chơi tiết kiệm là mệt lắm vì chỉ có những chuyến bay đêm mới thường hay có giá rẻ. Cũng vì ham đi mà ít tiền nên tôi lúc nào cũng bay giờ hắc ám là vậy. Đến khách sạn check in xong lên phòng tắm rửa là đã 3h sáng. Không cảm thấy mệt vì trên máy bay tôi có tranh thủ chợp mắt & giờ đó đã sắp đến giờ tôi thức dậy rồi nên tôi quyết định không ngủ nữa mà bât tivi coi phim đến sáng hôm sau dậy sớm đi ăn sáng xong dzọt lên phòng lại ngủ đến trưa trả phòng gởi hành lý lang thang đi tìm quán cafe ngồi chờ đến giờ lên tàu ra sân bay đi Samui.

Từ Bangkok muốn đi Koh Samui chỉ có 2 đường: một là đi máy bay của hãng duy nhất đến Samui là Bangkok Airways với giá khá mắc & chỉ có những chuyến bay ban đêm là giá rẻ hơn đôi chút còn không là bay của hãng khác hay đi tàu lửa, xe bus đến Surat Thani từ đó bắt xe đến bến tàu rồi từ bến tàu đi phà ra đảo Samui mất chừng 2.5h đồng hồ hoặc hơn tùy loại tàu & tùy thời tiết...


Tôi chọn cách bay đi Samui vì thấy mỉnh không có nhiều thời gian & để sức dành cho chuyến đi dài sau đó nên thẳng tay cà thẻ cái rẹt cho cái vé khứ hồi Bangkok đi Samui mắc hơn gấp 2 lần vé từ SG đi Bangkok mà đau bụng như đau bao tử rứa đó. Mà thôi kệ, hãng này nghe đồn cũng hay ho lắm mà tôi chưa bay với nó lần nào nên trải nghiệm một lần thử xem nó ra sao... nó là "boutique airlines" đàng hoàng & dịch vụ thiệt là hài lòng lắm đó! 

Bay từ Bangkok xuống Samui chưa đến một tiếng mà được phục vụ bữa ăn ngon hết sẩy nữa mới sướng chứ & tranh thủ lúc bay, tôi đọc trên tạp chí lúc bay mới biết rằng sân bay Samui là tài sản riêng của hãng Bangkok Airways này hèn chi chỉ có mỗi hãng đó khai thác là phải rồi!


Ăn xong bữa ăn là máy bay chuẩn bị hạ. Sân bay Samui không xa mấy những khu nhiều du khách cư ngụ khi đến hòn đảo xinh đẹp này. Nếu đi xe taxi thì có bảng giá rõ ràng cho từng khu vực riêng & nếu đi xe chung loại mini van thì rẻ hơn nhưng giá vé cũng theo khu vực, tuy nhiên bạn phải chờ trả khách lần lượt theo tuyến đường thuận tiện của xe van đi chung nhiều người. Tôi chọn phương tiện rẻ tiền là xe mini van nên phải ngồi trên xe chờ xe trả khách lần lượt trong lộ trình... đến khách sạn, tôi là người cuối cùng, anh tài xế vui vẻ thấy tôi đen thui nên cứ tưởng người Thái nên nói toàn tiếng Thái, khi tôi xua tay bảo không phải người Thái anh ấy mới hỏi tôi người đâu đến? tôi bảo mày đóan thử xem tao ở đâu? trời ơi, thiệt là đau lòng quá, hắn nói tôi là người Philippines hay Indonesia chi đó chứ không nói tôi là dân Vietnam.


Khách sạn ở Samui khá mắc. Tùy theo khu vực & tên tuổi, cấp hạng của chúng cũng mắc theo. Koh Samui có nhiều vùng khác nhau. Hòn đảo rộng trên 200km vuông này tôi đã chạy xe máy cả ngày xung quanh đảo cảm nhận nó rộng lắm. Tuy nhiên du khách hay tập trung nhất là khu Chaweng, Lamai & Bophut. Chaweng thì y như Kuta ở Bali hay Patong bên Phuket vậy, đó là nơi tập trung nhiều resort, khách sạn & bar pub... nhất, buổi tối thì vui hết cỡ & bãi biển cũng đẹp lắm. Khu Lamai có view đẹp hơn cũng là nơi có nhiều resort vách núi hơn & Bophut thì yên bình hơn chút nhưng khu Fisherman's Village của nó về đêm cũng rần rần không kém chi Chaweng cả.




Đến Samui, tôi mướn xe máy theo ngày để chạy. Xe cho mướn ở Thái bây giờ tòan xe đời mới tay ga chứ không còn nhiều xe số nữa. Từ airblade, click đến scoopy hay pcx... xe nào cũng mới toanh & cho mướn giá mỗi ngày là 250-300 baht. Đường sá ở Samui tôi thấy không dốc như Phuket hay Bali & chạy đã hơn nhiều vì đường khá tốt. Nếu biết lái xe hơi, tôi nghĩ mướn xe jeep chạy cũng hay nhưng cái khó là phải nhớ chạy bên trái. Tôi chạy xe máy lâu lâu quên chạy sang bên phải rồi giật mình khi thấy xe chạy ngược lại mới hết hồn chuyển sang phía kia. Mà phải nói người Thái không có thói quan bóp còi inh ỏi nên khi quên chạy ngược bên hay khi dừng lại để lật bản đồ coi đường có đứng chặn đường chạy của người ta nhưng không bị nghe tiếng còi điếc tai mà họ ra dấu chỉ mình chạy sang bên kia cho phải thôi hay tránh vào chút cho họ đi qua thôi!

Tính ra mỗi ngày tôi chạy cũng gần cả trăm cây số, cứ chạy lanh quanh mải miết, trước tiên là chạy đến những nơi tôi search trước trên mạng được cho là những điểm “must see” của Samui như Fisherman’s Village, ngôi chùa có tượng Phật ngồi to cao, ngôi chùa có tượng Phật ngàn tay hay khu bãi đá Hin Ta Hin Yai… rồi sau đó là thích đâu đi đó tùy ý… đường sá dễ chạy, bản đồ có in rõ ràng & nếu có không biết bị lạc gì thì hỏi rồi đi tiếp. Cứ vậy mà tôi chạy long vòng, mà ở Samui cũng hay lắm, chạy chút là có những town nhỏ có café, quán ăn, tiệm massage… nên dễ lắm! Dọc đường có những nơi cảnh rất đẹp & bãi biển vắng vẻ rất nên thơ. Đi trời nắng nóng nực, gặp biển đẹp nhảy xuống tắm mát xong lên đi tiếp, cứ vậy mà ngày dài qua rất nhanh.


Samui là đảo nhưng du khách đến đây họ cũng mua tour đi đảo nữa đó, đó là đi qua Koh Tao nơi biển trong vắt rất đẹp cách Samui gần 2h đi canoe hay đi Koh Phangan cách Samui hơn nữa giờ canoe. Koh Phangan là nơi có lễ hội Full Moon nổi tiếng, nếu đến đây vào dịp Full Moon chẳng ai bỏ qua lễ hội náo nhiệt vui nhộn này. Koh Phangan cũng có resort khách sạn đủ thứ nhưng bên đảo ấy khá buồn ngoại trừ dịp Full Moon nên hầu như khách ở bên Samui là chính & đi tàu qua Phangan chơi xong quay về.

Nghĩ ra tôi cũng rảnh… vì muốn biết tất cả những khu vực chính của Samui nên book khách sạn ở 3 nơi: Bophut, Lamai & Chaweng cho gần một tuần ở đây. Bophut phải nói là yên bình hơn hẳn Chaweng. Buổi tối đường sá vắng hoe, biển thì lúc nào cũng ít người & biển ở đây không đẹp như khu Chaweng nhưng rất lặng & cảnh đẹp. Buổi tối ở khu này tôi chạy ra khu Fisher’s Man Village để ăn tối & xem night life của khu phố nổi tiếng này. Chỉ một đoạn đường không dài lắm, đoạn đường bê tong nhỏ như con hẻm bên Vietnam mình nhưng hàng quán hai bên khá nhộn nhịp, 1 bên có view nhìn ra biển, gió thổi mát rượi, ghế bàn xếp dài ra bãi biển cho du khách ngồi vừa nghe nhạc, nghe tiếng song vỗ rì rào vừa ăn uống xôn xao & đặc biệt khu này hay có vụ ngắm hoàng hôn mà du khách rất khoái.


Tôi có hai đêm ở Bo Phut sau đó dời qua Jungle Club thuộc Chaweng nhưng trên núi cao & cách Lamai cũng không mấy xa. Tôi biết đến Jungle Club qua một vài người bạn nước ngoài họ rất thích Jungle Club & giới thiệu tôi nếu đi Samui thì nên ở. Tôi đón xe từ Bo Phut sang Chaweng rồi từ đó đón xe tiếp đi đến ngay đầu đường đoạn rẽ vào Jungle Club gọi điện thoại cho người của Jungle Club chạy xe chuyên dụng của họ ra đón tôi vào. Jungle Club là khu nghỉ nhỏ, nói là resort thì chẳng phải vì nó chẳng có facility gì ngoài phòng ngủ & cái hồ bơi. Nằm cheo leo trên núi, xa cách với tất cả những gì ồn ào phía dưới nơi đây giống như cái Whale Island tôi đi hồi năm ngoái vậy. Jungle Club có chừng hơn chục phòng ngủ, nằm trên núi nhìn ra biển Chaweng xa xa. Đường lên dốc cao chót vót nên các loại xe thông thường không thể lên được. 

Trời Samui nắng chang chang, dù có gió biển nhưng vẫn nóng vậy nhưng lên đến đây rồi thì trời mát mẻ hẳn. Tôi khoái nhứt ở đây là không khí yên ả, trong lành, view nhìn ra biển ngoài xa kia xanh ngắt. Hồ bơi tuy nhỏ nhưng nằm ở vị trí tuyệt vời nên nó trở nên tài sản vô giá của Jungle. Nhà hàng cũng là bar, café & là quầy tiếp tân là nơi có view đẹp ngất ngây mà tôi phải thốt lên khi vừa đến. Những chiếc ghế màu sắc rực rỡ, những chỗ ngồi làm theo kiểu Thái thấp thấp cho du khách ngồi đó ngắm trời ngắm biển bao la yên bình khác hẳn vùng Chaweng ồn ào náo nhiệt. Tuy nhiên chỉ có những ai thích yên tĩnh thì có lẽ mới khoái nơi đây bởi nơi đây chẳng có gì cả… tivi cũng không có, internet cũng hạn chế… buổi tối vắng ngắt lặng yên như tề, muốn đi đâu phải book xe chuyên dụng đưa đi trả tiền chứ không có taxi nào tới đây được.


Tôi không thích Chaweng vì nó ồn ào quá nhưng biển ở đây phải nói là đẹp, nước trong xanh, cát trắng phau & vô số nhà hàng, bar, resort cũng như hàng rong, cho thuê jetski dày kín khu này. Ở khu này du khách đông nghịt, ngày đêm gì ngừơi cũng ngập người khắp nơi & đặc biệt là khi đêm xuống là hàng quán lại lên đèn sang rực, nhạc ầm ầm từ các quán bar, club, pub vang ra… người dày như kiến trên con đường Chaweng nhộn nhịp, các tiệm ăn chưng cá tôm đầy ra thu hút du khách, vô số các tiệm massage đầy nhân viên ngồi phía trước chào mời khách vào thư giãn sau một ngày tắm biển rong chơi… Chưa kể là hàng loạt xe quảng cáo cho các show diễn, quán bar, club hay boxing gắn loa, chơi nhạc, panô hai bên chạy lên chạy xuống trên đường làm cho con phố them ngộp thở. Nhưng tôi tin là những người trẻ, những ai khoái các hoạt động về đêm sẽ mê mẩn khu này bởi họ có thể ăn chơi suốt đêm đến mãi sang sớm hôm sau. Ăn uống ở đây thì cũng dễ lắm, món Thái, món Tây Tàu fastfood gì cũng có hết… từ rẻ đến mắc giá cả có sẵn hết nên chẳng lo chém chặt gì, cứ liệu túi tiền mình mà vào nhà hàng thích hợp & gọi những món ăn thích hợp. Khoái nhất người Thái ở chỗ buôn bán luôn than thiện, không có chém chặt  cũng chẳng mặt nặng mặt nhẹ khi mình vào quán sang mà chỉ ăn vài món bình dân rẻ tiền thôi.


Samui rộng lớn, Samui náo nhiệt… cái gì cũng có & với tôi thì Samui là đẹp, là thân thiện là đầy quyến rũ & có lắm thứ để thăm chơi. Dĩ nhiên là tôi rất hài long với chuyến đi của mình nhưng nếu so với Boracay, Bali thì tôi có vẻ lại thiên vị cho Boracay & Bali hơn hòn đảo rộng lớn của Thái này có lẽ bởi vì Samui nặng về “du lịch” quá & Samui cứ  na ná như Phuket chứ không có nét riêng để nhớ về nó như Boracay, Bali hay hòn đảo nhỏ Koh Samed… cũng có khi rằng phải chăng Samui quá ồn ào & xô bồ đối với một người già như tôi?


_Yeudulich_
_Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$) - HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Thái Lan - tour du lich Thai Lan

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào du lịch Thái Lan - du lich Thai Lan_

----------


## lunas2

tuyệt quá dc đi thư giãn ở đây thì còn j bằng

----------


## pigcute

Mình cũng bồ kết Thái Lan lắm  :cuoi1:

----------


## loplipop

Du lịch Thái Lan rất tuyệt

----------

